# Dobutsu No Mori [Movie]



## Sailor Moon (Dec 4, 2013)

_Possible spoiler!_

I finally got around to watching it the other day and I teared up like a little baby when Sally moved away. I think what really got me was the little flashback of their times together before her move and how Ai questioned their friendship for a moment because Sally hadn't told her about planning to move.

I teared up again when she came back for a visit.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 4, 2013)

I love the movie! I got upset when Sally(Margie) moved as well!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2013)

If a 20 year old man can tear at a moment such as that, Everyone else should ;-;


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 4, 2013)

I've watched it twice! It's so cute and funny~ I really like it.
And yes, I teared up also ;w;


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

Would this be the Animal Crossing movie? I'll check it out eventually, if it's got subs(so i can understand!).


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 6, 2013)

I watched the movie, I felt awful at the part when Ai was all "is she going somewhere?" and Rosie was all "oohhhhhhh you didn't know she was leaving. Oh. OHHHH."


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 6, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Would this be the Animal Crossing movie? I'll check it out eventually, if it's got subs(so i can understand!).



Yes, there are subs. There hasnt been an official US release, just subs.


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2013)

i just watched it.  it's okay.


----------



## MelonPan (Dec 9, 2013)

The movie always makes me tear up.  It's probably one of the most accurate game to anime movies out there too.  Very well done.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yes, there are subs. There hasnt been an official US release, just subs.



Is there a dubbed version?


----------



## sock (Dec 9, 2013)

I really should watch this. Never got round to it, I think I will soon! It sounds really cute


----------



## Dark (Dec 9, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Is there a dubbed version?



There is a fan dubbed version


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 9, 2013)

I remember watching it years ago and I found it to be pretty "meh".


----------



## spamurai (Dec 9, 2013)

Dark said:


> There is a fan dubbed version



Do you know where it can be found?


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 9, 2013)

I found it with french subs on dailymotion, but I don't know where we can find it in English.
I'll try to find a link.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 9, 2013)

I haven't watched the movie since last summer, but I very clearly remember the cuteness involved in it all <3


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't recall ever watching the entirety of it, but I watched a few clips. Perhaps I'll consider watching the full film.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 9, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Do you know where it can be found?



I saw a couple parts on YouTube but it never got finished. It was pretty good too.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I saw a couple parts on YouTube but it never got finished. It was pretty good too.



I have it on dvd, but it's only subtitles and I'm not the biggest fan of watching movies with subs xD


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 9, 2013)

I found a streaming!

http://vimeo.com/67792314

Enjoy everyone!~ ^^


----------



## Dark (Dec 9, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I have it on dvd, but it's only subtitles and I'm not the biggest fan of watching movies with subs xD



They were separated into segments. As BellBringerGreen said, they weren't finished.
But Im combining the segments available together, ill upload it when its complete.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Dec 10, 2013)

I cried so much when Ai was reading the letter from Sally


----------

